# Need advice for cutting granite please.



## canfossi (Sep 18, 2005)

I have to cut 1/8 of an inch from the end of my granite countertop in order for the new fridge to fit in. I bought the smallest stainless steel fridge I could get in an Energystar, though I still need to cut a bit of the granite off. Has anyone ever done this? What is it like to cut, crumbly? I have a grinder with a diamond blade (it will be a dry cut). I know it will be very dusty I am going to seal off the kitchen from the rest of the house and use a jig so I get a straight line. What can I do after cutting it to smooth out the marks? Orbital sander? What about buffing it? Luckily this won't be seem, but still want to make it as smooth as possible. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Chris


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I think I'd be more inclined to crease the side of the fridge (for 1/8"?) than cut that granite. But I'm no house doctor, not even a quack!

Good luck!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

There is a kit of diamond wheels for a 4 1/2 inch grinder to cut curve and re polish the edges , but for you , proably call some one who sells / installs granite they have the tools to take the material off.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

It's going to be harder to cut off 1/8 inch than a half inch. Diamond blade is the only way to go, altho I personally would do it wet, less clean-up. Tape some plastic up where the blade will sling the "mud" from the cut. Good luck.


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

1/8 isnt much and will be a pain to remove, i think it will have to be ground off. theres no way to just cut 1/8 as the blade will be that wide its self. if you do grind it off a shop vac held close to the grinding wheel will suck most of the dust as you use it.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

If you use a shop vac, get one of the drywall dust bags. The dust is very fine, and fairly nasty.

A couple of sources of grinding materials:
http://www.toolocity.com/
http://www.concretecountertopsupply.com/store/

For just grinding off the 1/8", you can get one of these cup wheels.

If you're going to take off 1/8", I suggest taking 1/4" to be sure. Its a pain to do all the polishing, and then still be too tight. Also, if you cut 1/4", you might be able to do a cut, rather than just grinding off the edge.

Michael


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I would literally pound out a hole in the drywall and shift the counter before trying to cut or grind granite. Mudding a hole in drywall is a lot easier. As mentioned, you do NOT want to breathe granite dust. Nasty nasty nasty stuff. It used to kill the monument carvers in Barre Vermont.

Also - doesn't your refrigerator manual ask for open space around the refrigerator?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Do you already have the refigerator there?
Are you SURE it wont fit?
If youre going by overall dimensions, it could be that 1/8 inch wont matter at cabinet height


----------



## canfossi (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes the fridge is already here. Maybe I'll try to cut off 1/4 inch as it may be easier cutting. I am going to wear a full respirator and have someone use a shopvac nead the blade while I'm cutting. I wish I could push the counter over more but there is more countertop, L-shaped so that's not an option. I'm going to tackle it next week. I'll check into the polishing of the granite. Thanks again Chris


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Our wet-saw tile saw can cut 1/8 inch accurately, but that's cutting a tile, rather than running the saw over the countertop, and granite countertop is probably thicker. The wet-saw blade could be put into a skill saw, though I think I'd want my strong son to operate it. I don't know how close to the back wall you could get but if you can cut most of the way and just grind the last couple inches, it would still be easier. We had to do this on a tile countertop. Same problem: new fridge was wider than old fridge.
Kit


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Use an angle grinder with the proper grinding wheel. My son does this for a living, and that is what he says to do, although he says it will be a mess.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd be inclined to use a diamond blade in a hand-held circular saw so you could use a straight edge and get a straight cut. Use a grinder to smooth out when done. It will be messy, but I'd have somebody standing next to me with a spray bottle to keep a constant water stream going.


----------



## canfossi (Sep 18, 2005)

The countertop is over an inch thick. So after I will sand it with courser to finer sandpaper? How about the buffing or polishing after the sanding what do I use for polishing it after? Thanks Chris


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

For granite, the only grindstones that will cut it are Silicon Carbide or diamond. Sandpaper also, SC. It's the black paper for "wet and dry". Sandpaper made for wood is not gonna do it. You don't need to polish the edge next to the frig, do you? If so, use SC paper 220, then 400, 600, 1200, 2000. Use it wet.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

If you're using a grinder to cut the stone, use it to polish it as well.

http://www.toolocity.com/

http://www.concretecountertopsupply.com/store/

(and many other websites)

For cutting, I like a diamond blade in the skill saw. You get a nice straight vertical cut, and if you take it slow, it'll be half way decent for smoothness. A cheap Harbor Freight blade ($20 on sale) will last more than one cut. The only problem is when you get to the wall. You have to cut the last 3-4 inches with something else, since it can't get in there. The grinder will work for that. Add the polishing disks, and you should end up with a respectable finish. Spend as much money/time as the finish you want. 

If you have a local Harbor Freight store, go online and find out what the prices are. Print out the items you want, and make sure it shows the online price. I do this whenever I'm looking for something specific. last time I picked up some 4 1/2" diamond grinder blades. Previous price was $7, current instore price was $14, but the online price was $1.78 each. I picked up 3!

Even the local box DIY store should have cheaper diamond blades. $40 for a decent cut shouldn't be too bad. We've also picked up blades at our local farm store, Farm & Fleet. Hmmm... noticed you're in Ontario. Maybe Princess Auto?

Michael


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't forget you'll need an airspace between the fridge and counter, otherwise you might get a vibration. Considering the cost of the equipment and your lack of skill, you should pay a counter installer to cut it.


----------

